# OnTarget2! ***New Version ***



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2004)

The latest versions of OnTarget2! - SFA, TAC, SS are available for downloading...

http://www.pinwheelsoftware.com/h-2Downloads.html

New stuff...

remembers your last worked on setup, a bow performance slider for fine tuning, enhanced spine matching features.

Coming soon...

an updated Shaft database
a Bow database (back by popular demand) '03 & '04 models
maybe Vanes, Nocks, and Sights databases, too...

With the next release (that has the bow database) there will be a minor price increase.


----------



## PSI-2 (Aug 27, 2003)

Version 2.0.6 is available to download.

Working on updating the arrow database and collecting bow specs.

Have specs for: Alpine, AR, Pearson, BowTech, Browning, Buckmaster, Champion, Darton, Diamond, Bear, Golden Eagle, Hoyt, Jennings, Martin, Mathews, McPherson, ProLine, PSE, Reflex, Renegade, Storm

If you're a Bow Manufacturer and reading this and you're not in the above list, and want to be included, PM me with specs. I need the following info:

Manufacturer, Model, AMO and/or IBO rating velocity, A2A, BH, DL range, DW range, %Letoff options, Cam Style (Single, Twin, Cam.5, Hybrid)

Thanks.


----------



## RobVos (May 23, 2002)

Larry,

Getting better all the time!!!

Awsome job!!!


----------



## PSI-2 (Aug 27, 2003)

Version 2.0.7 SFA and version 1.0.4 TAC are on the download page.

Fixes a Windows DLL bug and a tape formatting error.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

How do we upgrade? Do we have to pay again to upgrade?


----------



## PSI-2 (Aug 27, 2003)

Doug,

No, the upgrades are FREE! Please don't pay again.  

You just download the new version and install it. The program realizes it's a registered version and doesn't revert to the trial mode.

If you want to wait a day or so, I have an "update" download just about ready, that is much smaller and takes less time to download. If you've interested, send me an e-mail and when it's posted I'll send you a download link.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

Got 'er done. Thanks!!!


----------



## PSI-2 (Aug 27, 2003)

Full versions for 2.0.8 SFA, 1.0.5 TAC, and 1.0.5 SS are on the download page.

http://www.pinwheelsoftware.com/h-2Downloads.html


If you already have an installed version later than 2.0.6 SFA or 1.0.4 TAC/SS you can access the Update Page through the OnTarget2! main menu by clicking "File/Check For Updates". 

This is a smaller package that will take less time to download for those of you that are "baud rate challenged".  

Fixes:

Additional data checking for user input errors; specifically blanks where a zero should be. Still working on bullet-proofing this area.

User data was being corrupted during the initial load. Resulted in invalid marks, pin gaps, and velocity calculation being generated. Effected all screens until the the first manual recalculation was done. This has been corrected. 

The Simulator Screen had a bug where the amount a shot was off low or high was visually half of what it should have been. That has been fixed. 


New Feature:

On the Calibration Screen, values entered in the velocity estimation fields are saved and restored when the program ends and starts.


----------



## PSI-2 (Aug 27, 2003)

I did a spot check today and downloaded the installs...and got CRC errors when I tried running the programs. Not sure if the problem was a bad file transfer or just gremlins in the download.

Anyone that downloaded SAF or TAC today might want to re-download...just to make sure that what they did download wasn't defective in some way.

Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## PSI-2 (Aug 27, 2003)

Version 2.0.9 SFA is available.

Some people having download trouble fixed the probelm by using a "download manager" instead of the Browser/Internet Explorer interface.

This link is for a free download manager...

http://www.freshdevices.com/freshdown.html

...if you were experiencing problems, you might want to give it a try.

The SFA download link is the same...

http://www.pinwheelsoftware.com/h-2Downloads.html

I'll be working on the arrow database...the update is 90% done...I'll post it sometime next week. Soon after that, I'll be working on incorporating the 2003 and 2004 bow databases...the bow database should be in V2.1.0. A minor price increase will also happen at that time.


----------



## PSI-2 (Aug 27, 2003)

OK...I lied. I had to change database record formats for shafts, so I just released Versions 2.1.0 SFA, 1.0.6 SS, and 1.0.6 TAC. These don't have the bow database, yet. Lot's of new arrows, including the ones from CAE that AKDoug mentioned in another thread. If I've missed a brand or model let me know.

This version should also fix a problem international users encountered when the program tried to load the shaft database.

With the release of version 2.1.1 SFA (with the bow databases), there will be a price increase. Since program updates are free, people who purchase before the next release will essentially be getting the new features at a discount. Hint, hint...buy now to save 20%.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

Damn it man...slow down  I only have dial up.


----------



## mike-uswest (Oct 6, 2002)

Larry, 
I installed the new version awhile back, to get these new updates, do I need to reinstall the whole ball of wax again, or is there a partial that I can install. The program is working good.

Mike


----------



## PSI-2 (Aug 27, 2003)

Mike,

No, you can download a version update which is smaller than the full version (approximately 1000KB vs 6000KB)...access is through the program menu...File/Check For Updates..on the main menu.


Doug has identified a User File problem that is is a result of the shaft database change I made. If you try and load a User File, it will be the wrong file length. The program appends a ".bak" extension to the file so it doesn't show up in the file load dialog. To "retrieve" the file you have to do a rename and get rid of the ".bak".

I have a simple fix, but I'm in the middle of the bow database addition. PM me if you need the program fix immediately.


----------



## PSI-2 (Aug 27, 2003)

Versions 2.1.1 SFA, 1.0.7 SS, and 1.0.7 TAC. are available for download.

SFA has bow databases dating back to 2002. If I missed any, let me know and I'll try to find data for them. Selecting a bow or shaft is on the System Config screen/Equipment Selection tab.

A new feature in this version is the ability to change the size of the number fonts in the sight tape. 

Also fixed a bug relating to the way the tape scale adjustment worked on the Make Marks screen.

I'll be changing the pricing info on the webpage after these versions settle in. You still have a few days to get the old price.


----------



## tbabcock (Oct 29, 2003)

I have tryed everything to lode this program on my computer and nothing is working. I am getting a runtime error when I click on the icon. can you please tell me what I am doing wrong.. 

Troy


----------



## fishslayer1963 (Feb 13, 2004)

*runtime error*

i get the same error kirk


----------



## PSI-2 (Aug 27, 2003)

Sorry folks. I goofed. 

I uploaded a development version of the executable. That is why you're getting the runtime error...the program is looking for a path on my development system.

A new download will be available later today.

I've temporarily disabled the download link so if you try and download you'll a "404 error". 

I'll post here when the new versions are up.

Sorry for the inconvenience this has caused.


----------



## mloncar (Mar 3, 2003)

could somebody send me the program on my email: [email protected]


please


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

You need to download it from the Pinwheel Software sight.


----------



## mloncar (Mar 3, 2003)

yesterday those links weren't workig, but today the do! i've downloaded those programs and they are very usefull!!!

thanks PSI-2


----------



## JohnnyI (Aug 10, 2002)

I had major issues when I downloaded. The program changed some of my .dll files and could not access anything on my PC. I had to do a repair on Windows XP to get everything reloaded.


----------



## PSI-2 (Aug 27, 2003)

I was going to send Johnny an e-mail today with what I found out about the problem he reported, but since the subject was brought up here...

First some background on this. Johnny is running Windows XP and stated in a phone conversation that it was a “fairly virgin” system...he’d only loaded one or two applications on his computer. He installed OnTarget2! and immediately after doing so had startup problems. His computer complained of a bad DLL file, specifically, “msvcrt.dll”. This is one of the DLLs shipped with OnTarget2!

The way the install program works is that it checks the file version information that is present in all DLL files. If the version of a file that the install program finds on the target computer is “older or the same as” the file in the install package, the install program installs it after making a backup copy of the original DLL. If the target computer has a newer version of the DLL, the install program passes and does not install the file.

The install DLLs are from my development system that is running a vintage Windows 2000 Pro, Service Pack 2.

msvcrt 05MAY2001 6.1.8924.0
msvcirt 05MAY2001 6.1.8637.0
msvcrt40 05MAY2001 4.2000.0.6201 

As part of my research into this, I went to a computer store and looked at three different Windows XP systems from three different manufacturers. Here’s what I found about the versioning information of the DLLs in question:

eMachines 
msvcrt 20NOV2003 7.0.2600.1106
msvcirt 20NOV2003 7.0.2600
msvcrt40 20NOV2003 4.2000.0.6201 

Gateway
msvcrt 02MAY2004 7.0.2600.1106
msvcirt 02MAY2004 7.0.2600
msvcrt40 02MAY2004 4.2000.0.6201

HP 
msvcrt 05NOV2003 7.0.2600.1106
msvcirt 05NOV2003 7.0.2600
msvcrt40 05NOV2003 4.2000.0.6201 

I not sure of the file version information for msvcrt.dll on Johnny’s system was, but it appears from the three systems above, that Windows XP versions start with 7.0... My best guess as to what happened, is that one of the other software packages that Johnny installed, prior to the installation of OnTarget2!, loaded a version of msvcrt.dll that was older that the one in the OnTarget2! install package, allowing it to be overwritten. 

Since the versioning information above seems to support the theory that all XP system should have msvcrt.dll versions of 7.0.xxxx or later, I have flagged the three files in question as “don’t install” on computers with XP operating systems. 

I have an e-mail support question to Microsoft regarding this issue, and will post the response if they send one.

Curiously, Windows XP is supposed to have a "file protection system" built in that should prevent this from occuring. 

http://www.microsoft.com/whdc/winlogo/drvsign/wfp.mspx

But it didn't seem to work in Johnny's case.

If anyone is concerned about this occurring on their system, they can click “Start/Search/For Files or Folders” to search for their version of msvcrt.dll. When the file is found, right click on it, and select “Properties” and then the “Version” tab. Compare the version info for the file on their system to that of the install DLLs above...the ones starting with 6.1.xxxx. 

If you have questions regarding this please feel free to e-mail me using one of the “contact” links on the Pinwheel Software website.

Again, my apologies to Johnny...glad you got your system back up and running.


----------



## dzingale (Mar 11, 2004)

this might sound stupid, is there a demo or a trial verson that I can try before I decide if I like it. Thank you.
Danny


----------



## PSI-2 (Aug 27, 2003)

Danny,

The program is trialware...try before you buy. There are three versions of the program. Software For Archers (SFA) is the "do all, have everything" program. Tapes And Charts (TAC) and Shaft Selector (SS) are subset of SFA. All three have their own trial period.

This is a link to the Pinwheel website entry page...

http://www.pinwheelsoftware.com/


----------



## leefrog (Dec 13, 2003)

I got some errors in loading your programme.
First, when loading the programme, there are 2 errors

A dialogue box came out
1) Error Loading Database
Input file: AA-ShaftRecords.sff
Added to DB:8
Error Count:10

2) Input File: AA-BowRecords.bff
Added to DB:97
Error Count 10

After I pressed 2 times YES, seems can use the programme. but 
when I choose spine Match, anoth dialogue box came out again
Rum-time error'5'
Invalid procedure call/arguement

have the same situation when i choose System Config...

How to fix it ? please help
I am using WinXP with your trail version


----------



## PSI-2 (Aug 27, 2003)

The error you are getting is most likely because of your computers Regional Option settings.

You should be able to "fix" this by changing the "Your locale (location)" setting to "English(United States).

It might also be possible to leave your locale setting intact but change the way your operating system formats numbers. The formatting in the program expects the "Digit grouping symbol" to be a "," (comma) and the "Decimal symbol" to be a "." (period/decimal point). You can make the changes on the "Numbers" tab of the "Regional Options" dialog/screen.

Access to the above setting is through the control panel. Click: Start/Settings/Control Panel/Regional Options

If this doesn't correct things, send me a PM or e-mail with you system info...which regional setting you are using? XP home or XP pro? The more info you supply the better.


----------

